
Year 2038 Problem - glennos
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Year_2038_problem
======
Trasmatta
I saw somebody mention recently how we're closer to the Y2038 problem than we
are to the Y2K problem, and that made me feel old.

~~~
glennos
Haha, I hadn’t thought of that. Yes, we are :)

